
Show HN: AsOne – Platform for Crowdsourcing Research - shuhari
https://asone.ai
======
shuhari
AsOne is a platform for crowdsourcing research where anyone can create and
join research communities. We allow all research topics, from COVID-19 to your
own personal research.

Our mission is to help solve humanity's hardest problems by creating a world
where research is openly accessible and massively collaborative.

Topics on our site are organized into a tree, so for example the _P versus NP_
topic is a child of the _Computational Complexity topic_ , which is a child of
the _Computer Science_ topic. Even specific attacks on P versus NP, such as by
Vinay Deolalikar can have their own page under the P versus NP page.

We aim to fulfill Timothy Gowers' ultimate vision of the Polymath Projects. We
recently became the official host of the Polymath Wiki [1]. I have been in
correspondence with Terence Tao, who has an account on the main site (under
the username teorth) and has been giving us design feedback.

We are currently a small team of 3, and are looking for people who can help in
any way! If you're interested in the project, please join our development
process at Discord [2] or email me at thomas@asone.ai

[1]
[https://asone.ai/polymath/index.php?title=Main_Page](https://asone.ai/polymath/index.php?title=Main_Page)

[2] [https://discord.gg/7K5z6d4](https://discord.gg/7K5z6d4)

